# Stihl 441 or 460?



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2012)

I seen the thread about the Husqvarna 372 XP, 576 XP, or MS 441. I have been in the market for another saw and this thread helped a lot. 

But... Me and my Bro-in-Law are both buying new saws. He is Set on the 372 XP and I was looking at it also. But because he is getting the Husqvarna, I am gonna get the Stihl. We can borrow/share each others and truly compare.

I have a few Huskys.  Traded one for a Log Load last year and the 455 is by far my favorite of them. I have 2 Stihls, a 192-T and an 036. 036 getting the most use. 

So my question is, which would you buy?? The 460 is what I was after. But after reading a little and seeing how the new air filtration is on the 441 (similar to Husqvarna) I am looking hard at the 441. 

Was gonna buy one yesterday. Stopped again today and looked. I am buying one or the other on Monday and would like personal opinions and reviews. (Even if you say buy the Husqvarna 372 or the 576).

Thanks


----------



## Researcher1 (Mar 30, 2012)

The 441 mtronic seems to be getting rave reviews.  The 460 is a great saw as well.  The 441 should be more fuel efficient if that is a concearn at all.


----------



## lukem (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't help you with your question, but you have some nice cleans saws there.  Either one looks like it will get a good home.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2012)

lukem said:


> Can't help you with your question, but you have some nice cleans saws there.  Either one looks like it will get a good home.



Both Stihls are used. I got the 036 from a buddy at work (pretty cheap, but had to invest in it) and just acquired the MS-192 T a month ago used ($140). I try to take care of them and keep them clean. My Father told me if I wanted to keep anything, that I had to take care of it. And no matter what I did, to take pride in it. Even wiping my A$$....

Thanks for the compliment though. 

Here is the thread on the 036. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stihl-036-trade-what-its-worth-got-it-updated-w-pics.69794/


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 31, 2012)

The 441 is pretty much the equal of the 372, but a little heavier and more expensive.  The 460 completely dominates the the 372 in all performance categories (except weight) and will allow you the pleasure of calling your BIL's 372 a "little girl's saw."


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd go with the 460.....I'm not a logger and therefore could care less about filtration and fuel savings, give me more power with less "engineering".

BTW, I'd get a 372  but I'm biased.


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd get a 441 and call it a day.  I don't think I have ever read and unhappy review of the 044/440/441 (or the 372 for that matter).  The 441 SHOULD be big enough unless you cut a lot of big wood.  I'd get a 25 inch bar and run full skip on it.  If you like a 455, your gonna love a pro saw!


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 31, 2012)

You like the 036 the most and it's your only pro saw thus far. If you imagine an 066/660/661 in your future then the 441 would be between the 036 and the 066. If 066 isn't in your future, then 460 would be your big saw. There's no replacement for displacement. 460 has the power to run full chisel on a bar length of your choice.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

460/192t is my Favorite.................Now if my wood was normally under 35 inchs 441 for the fuel milage makes a lot of sence. Over 35 the norm its a 460 ported. What size bar are you wanting to run?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

For the work I do with cutting (I cut on the side, darn near a full time job anymore after work and weekends), I would go with the 460/192. Granted, I am running vintage saws (because I LOVE 'EM!), and I'm running a pair of 72cc 041AV Supers, and a pair of 32cc 015's pretty much all the time). I do have a 111cc 075AV for the real big stuff, but hardly ever get it out of the stable (it's getting an overhaul this coming winter). If you aren't cutting big stuff all the time, the 441/192 would be a great combination. Like SmokinJ said, you'll save on fuel. That's my .02 cents.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2012)

The new air filtration seems like a nice feature on the 441. After watching a Youtube video of a guy spreading saw dust all over a Husqvarna and a Stihl running side by side. Then removing the air cleaner cover and showing how. Clogged the Stihl was and how clean the Husqvarna was. 

Maybe I am over thinking it. I doubt I would be disappointed in any of them (441, 460, 372, or 576). I want to get the 660, but the added weight would be to much. Until I get some more time on my hands (when the kids are older) I will stick with just firewood saws. But in a few years, I would like to get an Alaskan Mill and a 660 or 880. With a 10 month old and a 10 yr old, Im gonna put it off for awhile.

But Mama gave me the Green light on a Big Boy Saw. So I want to get the best bang for my buck. What bar size would you guys stick with? I am going to buy a 20" with whatever one I get. Both the 441 and 460 have 25" on them at the dealer.  

I have a 25" for my 036, but you cant bury it and expect it to pull it. I recently bought an 18" for it and a 16" for the 455. They run much better with the smaller bars. Thats why I am thinking of runnin a 20" on this new saw mainly, until I hit some Big Stuff. Then put on the 25". 

Whats the biggest bar that the 460 will handle (reality).? Not what Stihl claims (32"). I would like to have a Bigger bar, just in case the situation arises.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Whats the biggest bar that the 460 will handle (reality).? Not what Stihl claims (32"). I would like to have a Bigger bar, just in case the situation arises.


 That saw will handle a 36" B/C.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That saw will handle a 36" B/C.


 

32 a pretty big pull for it and I run full skipper on it. Takes a light hand at that.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> 32 a pretty big pull for it and I run full skipper on it. Takes a light hand at that.


believe it or not I can pull a 36" with a skipper on my 041 Super.  Now it does have a mild port job and an open muffler on it!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's an older link to some CC/RPM specs for the older Stihl saws.  Alot of the newer ones that have the similar series/numbers have the same CC's as the older saws.  This is just for comparison.

http://www.getsaws.com/S_specs.html


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> believe it or not I can pull a 36" with a skipper on my 041 Super. Now it does have a mild port job and an open muffler on it!


 
It would do it but 32 going to keep more rpm. 36 I would want a 90cc+. I have a pretty heavy hand and the 28 is perfect for that, but the 32 will get me through anything. 55 inch oak is the biggest tree I have ever ran across.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

I cut a couple 50+ inchers the past two years, one was an huge ash tree the other was an oak. I used my 28" with a full chisel on both of those trees with no problems. Didn't even use the 075 (because I didn't have a big mount bar at that time, i was tempted to modify my 36" bar to fit that dang thing!), we have a couple bigguns coming up this spring, hopefully I will have the 051 I am building (still waiting on a couple parts) done by then and I will break it in on those trunks, may even do a little slab milling on them for play wood). I think you and I may be related smokinj........we both have the same sick twisted addiction to those big trees!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> It would do it but 32 going to keep more rpm. 36 I would want a 90cc+. I have a pretty heavy hand and the 28 is perfect for that, but the 32 will get me through anything. 55 inch oak is the biggest tree I have ever ran across.



What bar do you run the most on your 460?? The 28"?? 

I still cant decide whether I want the bigger motor, or more fuel efficient and better filtering (also smarter carb).. !!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I cut a couple 50+ inchers the past two years, one was an huge ash tree the other was an oak. I used my 28" with a full chisel on both of those trees with no problems. Didn't even use the 075 (because I didn't have a big mount bar at that time, i was tempted to modify my 36" bar to fit that dang thing!), we have a couple bigguns coming up this spring, hopefully I will have the 051 I am building (still waiting on a couple parts) done by then and I will break it in on those trunks, may even do a little slab milling on them for play wood). I think you and I may be related smokinj........we both have the same sick twisted addiction to those big trees!


 
That we do! I keep trying to get away from them and Bam! There's one less than a mile from the house.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What bar do you run the most on your 460?? The 28"??
> 
> I still cant decide whether I want the bigger motor, or more fuel efficient and better filtering (also smarter carb).. !!


 

Yes I run 28 most of the time...90 percent because I have to. Now if you can get by with a 20inch its Rock and Roll! Saw I would pick just like I said.....35 inch and under is normall 441 will be the faster saw.......35 and over 460! But if power what you want it is in the 460.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What bar do you run the most on your 460?? The 28"??
> 
> *I still cant decide whether I want the bigger motor, or more fuel efficient and better filtering (also smarter carb)*.. !!


 
28" is standard around here for 440/441/460. I went with a 25" on my 440 just because I didn't want to file those extra teeth.

Forget efficiency. You will never cut enough wood for it to matter.

Forget filtration. Your air cleaner will need servicing at regular intervals regardless, and that job couldn't be easier on the 460 (dunno what the 441 is like).

Get lots more power for very little ($50?) more money and no weight penalty.  This is a contest with your BIL.  It's not about "need."  It's about winning.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Get lots more power for very little ($50?) more money and no weight penalty.  This is a contest with your BIL.  It's not about "need."  It's about winning.



Thats what its about. Gotta be bigger, faster, etc...  

Sounds like the 460 may be the one.... 

(441 has 2 clips similar to Husqvarnas system. Seals the area around the filter and air is injected through the grill by the pull start cord. Stopping large particles from getting sucked directly into the filter area)

Pics will be forthcoming on Monday evening. Sometime around 6'ish.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thats what its about. Gotta be bigger, faster, etc...
> 
> Sounds like the 460 may be the one....
> 
> ...


 
Only one thing about a 460 it uses more gas so the 372 and 441 will be won in the pits. If your wanting the fast cut its the 460. Just keep in mind it really comes down to who has the right saw for the way that you work. If your aggressive with a saw then 460 if your slow and steady 441 you will watch the 460 in the pits.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2012)

Stihl dealer closed at 12:00 today, so I was going Monday.

I stopped at my Husqvarna dealer on the way home just now to get a Hedge Trimmer attachment for weed wacker. I have a gas powered hedge Trimmer already. But some of ours shrubs,  bushes, trees, etc are a little tough to do on a ladder. 

The dealer and I are on a 1st name basis. I have bought my Husqvarna weed wacker, Husq Roto tiller, 3 chainsaws, and even won a chainsaw.in a raffle last November. So I am about to buy the.Trimmer attachment ($275) and he asks about the Pro Saw I have been wanting (372 or 576) and I told him the truth about the Stihl dealer and what I was looking at.

He has me tied in knots because of the "package" deal (hedge attach and 576) he can give me. And if I wait a week for my BIL to buy his 372, it gets even better for both of us....... Arhgggggg..... WTF...  I was pretty close to just buying the 576 xp. It would still be "Bigger" than my BIL....???? 

Im an equal fan of both Manufacturers (Husq and Stihl) and was pretty set on the 460, until 30 minutes ago.....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Stihl dealer closed at 12:00 today, so I was going Monday.
> 
> I stopped at my Husqvarna dealer on the way home just now to get a Hedge Trimmer attachment for weed wacker. I have a gas powered hedge Trimmer already. But some of ours shrubs, bushes, trees, etc are a little tough to do on a ladder.
> 
> ...


 
Flip a coin!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Flip a coin!


  Heads is Stihl, tails is Husky.   Make sure both sides of the coin have a 'heads' on it.....


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Buy all three. 576 + 441 + 460 and call it a day!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 1, 2012)

Now you're  talking!


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Pick up a Dolmar 7900..... for back-up!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 1, 2012)

Dexter the way you keep saws I doubt the air filtration benefits would be an issue.  The 372XP is a traditional 2 stroke that matches up best with the MS440.  The MS460 is like sneaking a big-block into a race with a bunch of small-block v8's.  It's gonna be noticed!  The 441 is better compared with the 576XP as they are both stratocharged engines and available with AutoTune/Mtronic.

Let's be clear, I am a dyed-in-the-wool Stihl guy but if your Husky dealer wants to make it worth your while, I'd pick up that 576XP AutoTune with your BIL's 372XP.  If monetary incentive doesn't play a leading role here, then go get your 460 and laugh as it mercilessly eats up the big logs.

I'm waiting patiently for Stihl to show me the MS461.  Still waiting......


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 1, 2012)

If you don't mind settling for 2nd best go for the 576


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Dexter the way you keep saws I doubt the air filtration benefits would be an issue.  The 372XP is a traditional 2 stroke that matches up best with the MS440.  The MS460 is like sneaking a big-block into a race with a bunch of small-block v8's.  It's gonna be noticed!  The 441 is better compared with the 576XP as they are both stratocharged engines and available with AutoTune/Mtronic.
> 
> Let's be clear, I am a dyed-in-the-wool Stihl guy but if your Husky dealer wants to make it worth your while, I'd pick up that 576XP AutoTune with your BIL's 372XP.  If monetary incentive doesn't play a leading role here, then go get your 460 and laugh as it mercilessly eats up the big logs.
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for Stihl to show me the MS461.  Still waiting......



I stopped up there today to rent an arreator for the yard.... Its a 48" "Plugger". But I had to look at the Saws while I was there.....  To be fair, I am going to still go to the Stihl dealer tomorrow and ask if they can throw anything in to sweeten the deal (extra bar and chain, hard case, oil, files, gloves, etc). I really want the 460. 

But the deal on the Hedge trimmer and the Saw are pretty good. He even took the trimmer off the shelf and put it in the back with my name on it and said, " You can pick that up when you pick up your Saw"...    

Went to a Gun Show today and sold one of my Rifles (Remington 700 BDL .270 w 3x9 and a bi-pod, also had synthetic stock and wood stick)...So if I add that in, I can get a 660. . LOL . .  Also a 385 XP was posted on craiglist yesterday. Guy said he would take $400...... Decisions, Decisions,  Decisions. ??!!??!!??

If I buy the Stihl, its like cheatin on my dealer. I go to this place for EVERYTHING.  All my tools, lawn equipment,  and all landscaping too.... I should have never even stopped in yesterday. I cant leave well enough alone.

Bigg_Redd... Love the comment.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Dex,

If you really wanna pull cores...... LOL!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd get the 576 package deal. You can always send it out for some port work down the road. Then you'll have a 660 killer.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I'd get the 576 package deal. You can always send it out for some port work down the road. Then you'll have a 660 killer.


 
There is no such a thing as a good pro saw killer! Now the killer is splitting the rounds these saws can make. Never seen a splitting crew yet even keep up with me at my age and a baby 460.
	

		
			
		

		
	





And I have the best splitting crew there is!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2012)

Well... Mama gave me the Green light to buy a New Mower. The Old Cub Cadet has seen better.

Gonna look at the Husqvarna mowers (something in the 66"-74" category) and also look at the Hustler and Grass Hopper line at the Stihl dealer. 
Still getting a Saw. But the Mower I have been wanting for 2 yrs. With the new baby last Summer, it wasnt happening.

Love my Wife....... So the pics that were forthcoming today... May be a couple days. So I can "haggle" and get the best deal..


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 2, 2012)

From the looks of your saws and the number of different toys you want/buy, I might suggest you actually get out and *USE* them b4 buying anything else.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2012)

It all gets used. Some people just take care of things,  better than others. A little time after every use goes a long way.

I have a 99 Honda 400 EX that looks brand new to this day and gets ridden a LOT. Everything I own, I take pride in operating, owning, and cleaning. 

Both Stihls I own are used. The 036 is about 10 yrs old and the 192 (just got it last momth for $140) is a few yrs old. The 036 has a new bar on it in the pic, but I have 3 bars for it. Gonna sell the Huskys and just have the 192, 036, and prob 460. 

As for everything else. My mower is about 8 yrs old and gonna need some money this year (a jackshaft, belts, blades, and a new left drive pump (reverse dont work). It has a few thousand hrs and the valve guides need replaced. 

Having "toys" is what its about...  Some people spend thousands on Toys, only to abuse them and let them deteriorate and degrade into nothing. Some people spend the same money and take a little pride in their investments. 

At the end of the day, its all an investment. Just matters how well you take care of it/them.  And what the return is worth to you.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like you have some serious grass to cut.  My yard tractor is a 99 and it only has about 300 hrs on it.  Gets used year round too, snowblowing in the winter, grass in the summer and of course hauling a cart around with wood, dirt, dog doo, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## mking7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Seems like you want the 460 or 660 so I suggest you get the one you want most out of those two. If you don't have a true need for one over the other I'd get the one that you just want so you don't buy another a year from now. I always wanted a 460 and ran into some wood that I could use to justify it. Then I started considering all my options and got very confused. Luckily I went and got my 460. It's what I wanted. It doesn't get many hours put on it but I love having it and I don't care about weight or fuel efficiency. I'm not a pro and don't "need" a saw this big so I just got what I wanted. And all my saws get used but none get abused. Other than the paint fading a bit on some of them they all look pretty darn good when I clean them up. Good luck.

If you get a Stihl, consider an ES Light bar.  I have a 28" ES Light on my 460 and it balances very nicely.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2012)

Sealed the deal on a Dixie Chopper mower yesterday (74" cut Excalibur model) so I didnt have time to get the Saw. Stopping here in a little bit. I pick the Mower up tomorrow... Its a Big Beast.... Thinkin 460..


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2012)

Well... I just got back.. Got the 460. 

They gave me a decent deal. $989 on the sticker. $919 was what they gave it to me for. 25" bar and a 6 pack of oil to boot.. 

Wow... The 036 aint no slouch. But this thing is Crazy. 

My BIL is still getting the Husky. So I can still work a deal with them on my Hedge trimmer attachment, for the weed eater. 

Thanks everyone for your input.. And a pic to prove it happened. And another as a family (clean family)


----------



## Researcher1 (Apr 3, 2012)

nice saw, that should get through just about anything you need it to.  Now go out and get it dirty.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice. I predict the 036 will be for sale in 6 months (unless you're collecting saws like me )


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Very nice. I predict the 036 will be for sale in 6 months (unless you're collecting saws like me )



Im gonna start collecting.  .. Gonna sell anything not worth while. The 455 may be going on Craiglist soon.. But none of the Stihls..


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah looks like a kit to me...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well... I just got back.. Got the 460.
> 
> They gave me a decent deal. $989 on the sticker. $919 was what they gave it to me for. 25" bar and a 6 pack of oil to boot..
> 
> ...


 
Wait til its broken in. That 460 will spank the crap out of an 036. Takes about 5 tanks of fuel before its really cuttin.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 4, 2012)

Dang. . . the 660 woulda gotten you

No flippy caps

Double Dawgs

Well, at least ya didn't buy Husq


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> Dang. . . the 660 woulda gotten you
> 
> No flippy caps
> 
> ...


 
Those two saw's are much closer than you would think. Bump stips are much faster as well.


----------

